# A little guidance



## NRR10 (Nov 3, 2010)

New to the a/v world my ole faithful Sony TA-AV601 from arack system(20+ yrs), finally sang its last number & all it does is hummm now. So I bought the Dennon AVR-591 for a new entry level system to play the Sony KDL-37M4000 thru hooked up & no audio from TV. All new for me & the manual well hummph need more college than I have to understand. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Ray:help:


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

NRR10 said:


> New to the a/v world my ole faithful Sony TA-AV601 from arack system(20+ yrs), finally sang its last number & all it does is hummm now. So I bought the Dennon AVR-591 for a new entry level system to play the Sony KDL-37M4000 thru hooked up & no audio from TV. All new for me & the manual well hummph need more college than I have to understand. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Ray:help:


so whats your question? Connect the cable/sat to the AVR via HDMI, connect Blu-ray to AVR via HDMI, Connect AVR to TV via HDMI

Connect all speakers using 14 gauge speaker wire, run auydessy calibration


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Connect all your outputs from your sources to the inputs on the AVR and the output from the AVR to the TV and you should be set. You may have to "assign" your inputs/outputs but once you read through your manual again it is rather easy. Any questions just fire away thats what we're here for.:T


----------



## NRR10 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have all the cables connected, I didn't run Auydessy calibration yet that is what I wasn't sure about. I'll give it a shot & see Thanks Ray


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

With the Denon it is very straight forward just plug in the mic and follow the directions. Easy does it. Be sure to post your outcome.:T


----------



## NRR10 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ran auydessy & it has a message that says F L/R hase & no display to tv


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If your absolutley positive you have the polarity correct i wouldn't worry about it, i believe in my Denon manual it says to ignore the phase warning if you are sure, i don't know about the picture thing though, do your sources come through your display and did you hook everything up as suggested?


----------

